# Ruten kauf :) Spinnrute zum friedfischen!



## greeny010 (4. Mai 2011)

Hey,

Ich will jz da so schön is wieder mal angeln gehen und da dachte ich an eine neue Rute. Ich fand die Shimano Catana CX 270H ganz schön. Das Wurfgewicht ist 20-50g und ist wie gesagt eine Spinnrute. Trotzdem würde ich gerne euch fragen ob es schon erfahrungen gibt, ich möchte mit dieser Rute auf Karausche halt einfach auf Freidfisch auch Karpfen mit 10 kilo gehen. Die Rolle wird eine Iron Claw Serinity 4000. 

Bitte jz nichts von wegen nimm ne Karpfenrute. Das geht mir auch schon durch den Kopf aber ich kann mit meiner Feeder rute nicht so gut umgehen da sie zu lang ist. Diese hier ist 2,70m wenn es geht könnte sie noch kürzer sein :k  

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sonst noch eine gute Rute zum Friedfischen empfehlen unter 3m mit ner guten Rolle wo mindestens 150m 040 rauf geht. Zusammen für 100 € Im Internet bestellbar. 

Danke #h


----------



## omnimc (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ruten kauf  Spinnrute zum friedfischen!*

geht alles, nur so ein karpfen wird es dir etwas schwerer machen an der rute. 10 kilo kannst du schon damit fangen ich nehme meine jc tsi spin auch schonmal zum grundfischen. kommt aber auch drauf welche schnur du benützt.

wieso willst du im internet bestellen?

geh im laden und gucke nach angeboten evtl kannst du da feilschen und die schnur für umme bekommen. und für einen hunni gibt es alles.
kurz rolle 40euro rute 40 rest ist taschengeld.oder für die schnur


----------



## greeny010 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ruten kauf  Spinnrute zum friedfischen!*

haha xD also ich bin 14 und mein händer hier in der nähe da fängt ne rute erst ab 100 an da ist die rolle welche ich bei nf77 gekauft habe im angebot um das doppelte teurer deshalb. Aber ich freue mich, dass du mir sagtst, dass ich grundfischen kann danke


----------



## schorle (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ruten kauf  Spinnrute zum friedfischen!*

Anstelle einer Spinnrute könntest du dir auch mal das, http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_1...erise-multi-tool-casting-2-70m-wg-30-75g.html , ansehen. Damit bist du für viele Situationen gut ausgerüstet und kannst die verschiedensten Methoden anwenden. Als Rolle eine Ryobi Ecusima oder Spro Passion in 3000er oder 4000er Größe dazu und es kann los gehen.


----------



## Downbeat (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ruten kauf  Spinnrute zum friedfischen!*

Ui, die hab ich noch nie gesehen! Find ich aber i-wie ziemlich interessant.

Haste du die schon mal in Hand gehabt schorle? Macht die nen anständigen Eindruck?


----------



## Udo561 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ruten kauf  Spinnrute zum friedfischen!*



greeny010 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich will jz da so schön is wieder mal angeln gehen und da dachte ich an eine neue Rute. Ich fand die Shimano Catana CX 270H ganz schön. Das Wurfgewicht ist 20-50g und ist wie gesagt eine Spinnrute. Trotzdem würde ich gerne euch fragen ob es schon erfahrungen gibt, ich möchte mit dieser Rute auf Karausche halt einfach auf Freidfisch auch Karpfen mit 10 kilo gehen. Die Rolle wird eine Iron Claw Serinity 4000.
> Danke #h



Hi,
so habe ich auch angefangen , geht ohne Probleme.
Habe mit der Spinnrute schon unzählige karpfen und Schleien gefangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## schorle (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ruten kauf  Spinnrute zum friedfischen!*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Ui, die hab ich noch nie gesehen! Find ich aber i-wie ziemlich interessant.
> 
> Haste du die schon mal in Hand gehabt schorle? Macht die nen anständigen Eindruck?



Ja habe ich schon in der Hand gehabt und auch schon gefischt. Die Rute ist anständig verarbeitet und ein echter Allrounder was das Grundangeln auf Friedfisch angeht. Wenn keine allzugroßen Wurfweiten nötig sind oder der Uferbewuchs keine langen Feederruten zulässt eine schöne Sache. Mußt hier im Forum mal etwas suchen gibt noch mehr zu der Rute zu lesen.


----------



## Dorbel (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ruten kauf  Spinnrute zum friedfischen!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so habe ich auch angefangen , geht ohne Probleme.
> Habe mit der Spinnrute schon unzählige karpfen und Schleien gefangen.
> Gruß Udo



Mal nicht zum thema, Klasse bild :')


----------



## greeny010 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ruten kauf  Spinnrute zum friedfischen!*

Also Udo hast du auch schon mit dieser Spinnrute gefischt??? Und wie läuft das von der Aktion ab??? Wie ist sie von einer Grundrute und wie von einer Spinnrute? gibt es bei der Wurfweite große Unterschiede? 

Lg


----------



## Udo561 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ruten kauf  Spinnrute zum friedfischen!*

Hi,
du kannst ne Spinnrute nicht mit einer karpfenrute vergleichen.
Bei so einer 270 Spinnrute fehlt einfach die Länge um den Karpfen zu führen , aber es funktioniert .
Ich habe mit der Spinnrute eh nur 60 Gramm Bleie geworfen , das funktioniert mit meiner Speedmaster XH ohne Problem.
Ist eben ein Notbehelf , aber ich habe mit einer zur Karpfenrute umgebaute Spinnrute schon einige Karpfen und Schleien gefangen.
Auch schon karpfen von über 15 Pfund.
Gruß Udo
Ps. ne brauchbare Karpfenrute bekommst du aber auch für 20 Euro


----------

